# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الخميس 6 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير 

حالة الطقس اليوم للمملكه بشكل عام..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الخميس 06/02/1431  الموافق 21/01/2010


لا زالت السماء غائمة جزئياً إلى غائمة على أجزاء  من غرب ووسط وشمال شرق المملكة مع فرصة لهطول أمطار بمشيئة الله تعالى على شمال شرق  المملكة ، ويطرأ إنخفاض طفيف في درجات الحرارة على أجزاء شمال وشمال شرق المملكة .  وتزداد نسبة الرطوبة خلال الليل والصباح الباكر على شمال المملكة والمرتفعات  الجنوبية الغربية مع فرصة لتكون الضباب خاصةً على المرتفعات.


البحر الأحمر :
 
 الرياح السطحية:شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 – 40 كم/ساعة على  الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط وجنوبية غربية على الجزء الجنوبي.
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر:خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.


الخليج العربي :


الرياح السطحية: جنوبية إلى جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة.
ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.


*19 °c*
 *غائم جزئي*

 
 طقس القطيف في ساعات الفجر الاولى :

درجة الحراره / 19 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  93 %

سرعة الرياح /  7 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  9 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف: تشييع ضحية جريمة قتل سيهات





شارك أهالي بلدة التوبي أمس في تشييع ضحية جريمة القتل التي حدثت  في مدينة سيهات بمحافظة القطيف وراحت ضحيتها زوجة القاتل. وشهد تشييع الضحية حضورًا  كثيفًا من قبل الأهالي والبلدات المجاورة وسط جو حزين، حملوا نعشها من بلدة التوبي،  إلى مقبرة «الخباقة». وكانت الجريمة التي حصلت في حي النمر الشمالي بمدينة سيهات  راحت ضحيتها زوجة (40عاما) وأم لسبعة أولاد، اثر تلقيها 3 طعنات منها واحدة في  الرقبة واثنتان في الكتف حول الرقبة على يدي زوجها (50 عاما)، الذي تم القبض عليه  من قبل الجهات الأمنية.
وأشار مقربون من العائلة إلى وجود خلافات سابقة ربما  ساهمت الأدوية النفسية التي يتعاطاها في حدوث ردة فعل عنيفة تمثلت في ارتكابه  لجريمة القتل. وكان المتحدث باسم شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني قد أكد  في وقت سابق أن الزوج القاتل اعترف بقتلها، مبديا ندمه الشديد بعد أن أفاق من هول  الصدمة. مشيرا إلى انه كان يتعاطى علاجا نفسيا من مستشفى الأمل منذ نحو أربعة  أعوام، مضيفا إلى انه يجري تصديق اعترافاته شرعاً.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مراجعو «القطيف المركزي» يشكون نقص 17 دواءً... و«صحة الشرقية» تؤكد توافرها


تصاعدت شكاوى مراجعي مستشفى القطيف المركزي، من نقص بعض أصناف الأدوية في  المستشفى، منذ فترة «طويلة». فيما أكدت المديرية العامة للشؤون الصحية في المنطقة  الشرقية، «وفرة الأدوية»  إلا أن المراجعين  أكدوا بدورهم، استمرار النقص. وأشار عدد من مراجعي المستشفى، إلى معاناتهم  «الكبيرة» في الحصول على بعض الأدوية. فيما ذكر مصدر في المستشفى أن  هناك «نقصاً كبيراً في 17 صنفاً من الأدوية في صيدليات المستشفى».

وقال المراجع علي حسن: «راجعت صيدلية المستشفى على مدى ثلاثة أشهر، أملاً في  الحصول على بعض الأدوية الخاصة بعدد من الأمراض التي أعاني منها، إلا إنني لم أتمكن  من الحصول عليها». وأضاف «دعاني هذا الأمر إلى مقابلة مدير المستشفى الدكتور كامل  العباد، غير مرة. وشرحت له معاناتي، خصوصاً أنني لم أكن الوحيد، الذي يعاني من هذه  المشكلة، بل هناك مرضى آخرون. وطلبت منه توفير الأدوية، ووعدني بتوفيرها في القريب  العاجل، وبعد أن يئست من الوعود، قمت بتوفيرها من أحد المستشفيات الحكومية في مدينة  الرياض، حيث تعمل إحدى قريباتي هناك، نظراً لظروفي المادية الصعبة».

فيما أكد المراجع محمد العيسى، نقص الأدوية في مستشفى مركزي القطيف. وقال: «لم  تكن هذه المشكلة وليدة اليوم، بل هي متواصلة منذ فترة طويلة. ونعاني منها باستمرار.  وفي حال توفر بعض الأدوية تكون تواريخ صلاحيتها مشارفة على الانتهاء»، مضيفاً  «حاولت توفير الأدوية الخاصة بابنتي، التي تعاني من مرض في الأعصاب، عبر شرائها من  الصيدليات الخاصة، إلا أن الكلفة المادية كبيرة، ولا استطيع توفيرها في كل الأوقات،  وقيمة علبة الدواء الواحدة تصل إلى نحو 130 ريالاً، تستهلكها في أقل من أسبوع».

بدوره، نقل الناطق الإعلامي في المديرية العامة للشؤون الصحية في المنطقة  الشرقية أسعد السعود، على لسان مساعد المدير العام للتموين الطبي مريح عسيري، قوله:  «إن إدارة التموين الطبي في «صحة الشرقية» سخرت جميع إمكاناتها لتلبية احتياج  المرافق الصحية في المنطقة. و الهدف الأسمى لدينا هو توفير الأدوية واللوازم الطبية  والمخبرية والأجهزة الطبية».

وأضاف سعود، أن «جميع الأدوية متوفرة، وبكميات كافية تسد احتياجات مستشفيات  المنطقة»، مبيناً أن «موقع مستشفى القطيف المركزي على خط سريع، ويخدم منطقة جغرافية  كبيرة، من هنا تكمن أهميته. وتولي «صحة الشرقية» هذا المرفق الهام جل اهتمامها،  أسوة في بقية المستشفيات الأخرى». وأوضح «وضعت «صحة الشرقية» لوحات إعلانات في مكان  بارز ،أمام كل صيدلية في جميع مستشفيات المنطقة الشرقية، تؤكد للمرضى والمراجعين،  على أنه في حال عدم توفر الدواء، يبلغ مدير المستشفى، وفي حال عدم توفيره لهم بعد  ذلك، عليهم بالمبادرة فوراً بإبلاغ مساعد المدير العام للتموين الطبي في «صحة  الشرقية» على هواتف خُصصت لهذا الغرض. وفي حال عدم توفيره بعد ذلك، يبادر المراجع  إلى إبلاغ المدير العام مباشرة على أرقام معلنة في اللوحة»، مشيراً إلى أن فكرة  اللوحة «لاقت استحسان مدراء التموين الطبي في المملكة، أثناء انعقاد ملتقاهم في وقت  سابق في المنطقة الشرقية. ووجه المدير العام للتموين الطبي في وزارة الصحة بتعميمها  على جميع مناطق المملكة، أسوة في المنطقة الشرقية».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عدوى الحرائق تصيب المزارع بشرق أم الساهك





لاحظ أصحاب مزرعة شرق أم الساهك تصاعد ألسنة اللهب بمزرعة يوم أمس  الأربعاء في ظل عدم التفات من أصحاب المزرعة لوجود النار فبعد علمهم بالحريق سارعوا  لإبلاغ الدفاع المدني ليهب رجال الدفاع المدني بثلاث فرق من مدينة صفوى لإخماد  النيران على الفور. يقول صاحب المزرعة عبدالله محمد الخالدي اشتعلت النيران في  الحشائش والنخيل الكثيرة خارج مزرعتي ثم انتقلت لأطراف مزرعتي الشرقية دون التفات  منا لها وبعد علم أحد الأبناء, وعلى الفور قام بالاتصال بالدفاع المدني لتأتي الفرق  للموقع وتخمد النار.
وأشار الخالدي إلى أن النار التهمت حوشا يجمع مجموعة من  الأغراض والحاجيات والتي يقدر تكلفتها بحوالي 8 آلاف ريال من خيام وخزانات مياه  ومجموعة كبيرة من أغراض السيارات ولم تبقَ النيران على شيء في الحوش. وأكد عبدالله  أن رجال الدفاع المدني حاصرت النيران حتى لا يتم الانتقال إلى أحواش وزرائب البهائم  والنخيل والمزروعات الأخرى في المزرعة, والتي يقدر مساحتها بـ 6000متر  مربع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لجنة تحسين المساكن تبدأ حملة إنقاذ «أسر الصفيح» في  العوامية



بدأت لجنة تحسين المساكن التابعة لجمعية العوامية الخيرية مساء أول من أمس في تنفيذ  حملة إنسانية، هدفها انتشال أسرة تقطن في "بيت صفيح" في بلدة العوامية، 

وشدد مسؤولون في  اللجنة على أهمية مشاركة الناس في هذه المهمة النبيلة التي يحتسب ثوابها عندالله.  وقال عضو اللجنة مكي المرهون: "إننا على ثقة من تجاوب الناس الذين تبرعوا في مرات  سابقة، ما ساهم في نقل أسر فقيرة من بيوت الصفيح التي كانوا يعيشون فيها إلى منازل  بنتها اللجنة لهم، وهي مسلحة بالاسمنت كأي منزل يليق بالإنسان أن يسكنه"، "نحن نرحب  بكل مساعدة تأتينا من الناس الخيرين في وطننا العظيم". 

واللجنة التي  تمكنت من تسليم 47 منزلا لأسر فقيرة منذ إطلاقها قبل نحو عامين ونصف تعتبر الأولى  من نوعها على مستوى المملكة، كما تحظى بدعم من الأهالي الذين تجاوبوا معها، وتحملوا  قسما كبيرا من تكلفة بناء ال47 منزلا، ما غير وإلى الأبد حياة تلك الأسر التي كانت  تعاني من برودة الشتاء وحر الصيف.

 ولا يقتصر نشاط  اللجنة على بناء منازل لأسر فقيرة جدا تقطن الصفيح، بل تقوم اللجنة بترميم بعض  منازل الفقراء، كما هدمت منازل كانت آيلة للسقوط. وأضاف المرهون: "إن هذه العائلة  بأمس الحاجة للمساعدة، وكلنا أمل في تحقق المساعدة التي يسهم فيها أبناء الوطن عامة  وأهالي العوامية خاصة وقد حققنا إنجازات إنسانية ما كانت لتأتي لولا التبرعات التي  حظيت بها اللجنة، إذ قمنا بتهديم ثلاث منازل صفيح وبنائها بناء مسلحا بالاسمنت على  حساب اللجنة". 

يشار إلى أن لجنة  تحسين المساكن التي احتضنتها جمعية العوامية الخيرية رسميا انفقت منذ تأسيسها مئات  الآلاف على إنشاء مساكن،
وتدعو الراغبين في التبرع التوجه للمسؤولين في اللجنه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أرجعوها لهطول الأمطار مبكرا

خسائر بالآلاف تلحق بمزارعي الجعيمة لتلف محاصيلهم الشتوية

طالبوا وزارة الزراعة بزيارة مزارعهم ودعمهم لحمايتها





خسائر مادية لحقت بمزارعي الجعيمة الجنوبية بعد تلف محاصيلهم  الزراعية جراء الأمطار التي هطلت خلال الأسابيع الماضية وكان محصول الطماطم الأكثر  تعرضا للخسائر . ويقول أحمد جاسم آل إسماعيل إن هطول الأمطار في الأسابيع الماضية  أدى الى تلف المحاصيل الزراعية منوها الى تعرض محصوله من الطماطم والقثاء والباميا  الى التلف وتعرضه الى خسائر مادية كبيرة . وأضاف ان الأمطار هطلت مبكرا هذا العام  مما أدى الى إتلاف المحصول الزراعي مطالبا وزارة الزراعة بتوزيع مادة الكبريت التي  تحمي المزروعات في فصل الشتاء وتكثيف زيارة كوادرهم وتوزيع المبيدات الحشرية  ومكافحة السوسة في هذه المزارع المتواجدة في الجعيمة. ونوه الى انه لا يعتمد على  البيوت المحمية بزراعة محاصيله كونها مكلفة وإنشاء البيت الواحد يكلف قرابة 15 ألف  ريال .وأكد محمد علي الدقدوق ان خسائره تجاوزت 140 الف ريال منوها الى ان محصوله من  الطماطم والخيار والباذنجان والفلفل والشمام والقرع تلفت تماما . وبين حبيب محمد آل  إسماعيل تعرض محصول الطماطم الى التلف مما تسبب بخسارته 50 الف ريال. وطالب مزارعون  وزارة الزراعة بدعمهم وتقديم النصح والإرشاد لهم وتكثيف الزيارات للمزارع وتوزيع  الأدوية والمبيدات لمقاومة الآفات وأمراض الزراعة لتقليل خسائرهم . وقال المدير  العام للزراعة في المنطقة الشرقية سعد المقبل هناك لجنة مكونة من مقام الإمارة  والدفاع المدني والزراعة للاطلاع على المزارع التالفة واللجنة تقوم بعملها عند وقوع  كوارث تؤدي الى تلف المحاصيل الزراعية ليتم تعويض المزارعين عن الأضرار التي لحقت  بهم .
وأشار الى تنظيم حملات متكررة من كوادر الوزارة على مزارع المنطقة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عصابات السيارات تغزو الأسواق


انطلق لصوص السيارات في محافظة الاحساء الى الاسواق لسرقة  السيارات بعد ان تركوا الأحياء في المدن حيث فوجئ احد الموظفين ويدعي حيدر احمد  العوض من قرية الرميلة في احد شركات التسويق عند خروجه من عملة في صباح امس بعدم  وجود سيارته ليتصل بوالده الذي كان يظن انها اخذها الا أنه فوجئ بالرد بالنفي, وقد  قامت شرطة الاحساء بالبحث عن السيارة المفقودة واكد البعض ان العصابة غيرت نشاطها  واتجاهتها تاركة القرى والاحياء الداخلية حيث لاحظ الكثيرون تزايد أعداد السرقات  بالأسواق مقارنة بأعداد السرقات التي كانت مرتفعة للغاية بالقرى والمدن واكد البعض  ان السبب وراء التغيير في اتجاه النشاط الاجرامي يرجع الى رغبة العصابات بإبعاد  الشرطة عنهم بعدما قاربت على الايقاع بهم في مناطقهم المعتادة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ألسنة اللهب تطارد زوجين وتجبرهما على القفز من الدور الرابع





استبق زوجان إندونيسيان يقطنان حي الشرفية، وسط جدة، وصول منقذي الدفاع المدني،  وقفزا معا من الطابق الرابع للنجاة بروحيهما والخروج من الحريق المندلع في شقتهما  بأقل الخسائر.. كسور ورضوض استدعت نقلهما إلى مستشفى قريب. حيثيات الواقعة بدأت  قبيل فجر أمس بقليل عندمااشتم الزوج روائح دخان ونار وسط الشقة، فخرج لاستطلاع  الأمر ليجد أن النيران تحاصره وزوجته من كل مكان، فعاد سريعا ليوقظ رفيقة دربه  وتماسك الاثنان ليسقطا من شرفة الدور إلى الأرض، في الوقت الذي كانت فرق إنقاذ تتبع  الدفاع المدني معززة برافعة أتوماتيكية ورجال مزودين بكمامات على مسافة غير بعيدة  من موقع الحدث. 
وذكرت تقارير طبية صادرة من مستشفى الملك عبد العزيز في جدة، أن  السقوط العنيف من مكان عال أصاب الزوجين بكسور متعددة. وأبلغ المتحدث الرسمي  في مديرية الدفاع المدني في منطقة مكة المكرمة النقيب عبد الله العمري، أن ثلاث فرق  إطفاء وإنقاذ ورافعة أتوماتيكية وعناصر من رجال الكمامات وصلت إلى الشقة المشتعلة،  لكن الزوجين سارعا بالسقوط قبل وصول الفرق المختصة التي استمرت في أداء مهماتها  وإطفاء الحريق والتوغل إلى داخل الغرف واقتحام ألسنة اللهب بحثا عن سكان آخرين في  الشقة، وعزا المتحدث سقوط الزوجين إلى حالة الهلع التي دهمتهما لحظة الحريق.  المعاينات الأولية أشارت إلى أن الحريق شب في الشقة بسبب خلل في تمديد وصلات  كهربائية. وكان مدير الدفاع المدني في جدة العميد عبد الله الجداوي قد باشر الموقع  ميدانيا.. وترأس فريق التحقيق المقدم عبد الله الزهراني.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن يضرم النار بملابسه محاولا إزهاق روحه



اضرم مواطن يبلغ من العمر 35 سنة مساء أمس النار بنفسه بعد أن سكب مادة حارقة على  ملابسه لإزهاق روحه, وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف  القحطاني ان شرطة محافظة حفر الباطن تبلغت من قبل المستشفى عن وصول شاب نتيجة  لتعرضه لحروق من الدرجة الثانية والثالثة . بالانتقال إليه تبين أنه شاب سعودي  الجنسية يعاني من أمراض نفسية ، حاول إحراق نفسه بسكب مادة حارقه على ملابسه لإزهاق  روحه . 
 
وكان الدفاع المدني قد تبلغ بذلك وانتقل إلى منزل الشاب وتم نقله إلى المستشفى  . وبين العميد القحطاني بانه اتخذ اللازم وجار متابعة حالة المصاب الصحية علماً أنه  يتلقى العلاج في قسم العناية الفائقة ولا يزال التحقيق جارياً .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وآخر :noworry:  ينتحر شنقا بشماغ بعد فقدانه الأمل بالحصول  على وظيفة فني صيدلة



في حادثه مأساوية أقدم شاب سعودي ( 26 عاما ) بالعاصمة الرياض على  الانتحار شنقا بـ ( الشماغ ) بعد أن أخبر أقاربه بأنه يأس من الحياة ومن انتظار  الوظيفة.

وأكد ع . م والد الشاب أن المتوفى كان طبيعيا  ولا يعاني من أي مرض نفسي، مؤكدا إلى أنه على حسن خلق و مواظب على صلاته و بشهادة  الاقارب وكل من له علاقه به، ولكن لوحظ عليه في الفترة الأخيرة استياءه من وضعه ومن  طول انتظاره للوظيفة بعد تخرجه من معهد أهلي صحي .

وأضاف أن الشاب كان يتمنى العمل في مجال تخصصه (( فني صيدلة)) ، وكان متفوق  بدراسته و كنت أنا من يؤمن له اموال الدراسة بتديني من الزملاء وكان دائما يعاتب  نفسه بانه السبب في تردي أوضاع الأسرة ماليا.

وفي  الأيام التي سبقت الجريمة أشار والده المفجوع إلى أن ابنه قام بالتقديم على وظائف  حملة الدبلومات المعلنة مؤخرا من الخدمة المدنيه ولكن بعد تصريح المتحدث الاعلامي  عن ان عدد المتقدمين يفوق 100 الف متقدم أصابته صدمة نفسية جعلته دائم التفكير وعاش  في قلق مستمر على مستقبله الوظيفي وكان يردد أن وزارة الصحة لم تعد ترغب بتعيين  الفنيين ، وقد توجه هو برفقة أسرته للبر,, وعند انتهاء عائلته من رحلتهم للبر عادوا  إلى بيتهم وعند وصلوهم للمنزل توجهت لإصلح سيارتي الخاصة ، وعند الساعة العاشرة  ،اتصلت زوجتي بي وهي تجهش بالبكاء وتخبرني بأن ابني مات.

عندها لم أعلم أين أنا وقد اسودت الدنيا في عيني ولا ادري ماذا أفعل كلما  أتذكره شعرت بالدنيا تدور بي وعرفت بعدها أنه تم نقلي إلى المستشفى بعد ارتفاع  الضغط والسكر.

ويضيف والد الابن المتوفى علمت بعد ذالك  من أمه التي شاهدت الجريمة أنه قبل العشاء ذهب ( لدورة المياه ) وقد تأخر ، فذهب  اخوته وطرقوا عليه الباب ولم يجب وشعرنا عندها بامر جلل ، وعندما لم يستجب لهم  قاموا بكسر الباب ودخلوا عليه ليجدوا ابنهم قد قام بربط الشماغ حول عنقه، وبرغم  محاولاته لفك الشماغ واخراجه من الحمام إلا أنه قد مات.
من جهة أشار شقيقه الى أن انتحار أخيه سبب لهم فاجعه لايعلم بها الا الله
حتى أن والدته تخرج في الليل لتبحث عنه من شدة الصدمه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وسط تواجد أمني مكثف : إخلاء برج المملكة في الرياض



أخلت الجهات الأمنية السعودية برج المملكة في الرياض وسط تواجد أمني مكثف وإغلاق  بعض الطرق المؤدية للبرج وذلك عصر يوم  أمس وسط أنباء عن وقوع حالات من الهلع لمرتادي  البرج وخصوصاً النساء ، ولم تتوفر معلومات حتى اللحظة عن سبب الإخلاء إلا أن مصادر  قالت أن البرج قد تلقى تهديدا وقد باشرت الجهات الأمنية الوضع الأمني للتحقق من  الأمر.

من جهته اكد المتحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية السعودية منصور التركي ان  الاجهزة الامنية امرت باخلاء برج المملكة كإجراء احترازي بعد تهديد بوجود قنبلة  تبين انه خدعةوليس صحيحا . 
واوضح التركي في تصريح صحفي ان الامر كان خدعة وتم  اخلاءالبرج والمباني المجاورة كاجراء احترازي . 
وكشف التركي ان شخصا مجهولا  اتصل بموظف بمجموعة سامبا المالية في البرج ليبلغه بأن قنبلة موضوعة في سيارته  الموجودة في مواقف برج المملكة . 
وتعاملت الاجهزة الامنية بسرعة مع البلاغ  وقامت باخلاء البرج واغلاق الطرق المؤدية اليه وتولت فرق متخصصة بالمتفجرات الكشف  على مواقف السيارات وتأكدت من عدم وجود اي شيء مريب .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الرياض .. عصابة التموينات تهدد البائعين بالساطور


أوقفت شرطة منطقة الرياض خمسة جناة في العقد الثاني من العمر اثر  تورطهم في قضايا سلب وسرقة.
وتعود التفاصيل عندما قام جانيان بالدخول على بائع  يعمل في «تموينات» وهدداه بسلاح أبيض «سكين وساطور» وسلبا من داخل الدرج مبالغ  مالية ثم فرا جرياً على الأقدام. 
وهرعت فرق دوريات الأمن بمنطقة الرياض على  الفور لمسح الحي والبحث عن الجانيين، وتم بفضل القبض عليهم بعد قيامهم بمقاومة رجال  الأمن، وقد استطاع عامل التموينات التعرف عليهم وبالتأكد من سجلهم الجنائي اتضح  أنهما مطلوبان في قضية لدى مركز شرطة طويق وبتفتيشهما وجد بحوزة الأول مبلغ (805)  ريالات ، سلم الجناة لمركز شرطة السويدي.
وعلى الجانب الاخر قام ثلاثة أشخاص  بكسر الباب الخارجي لإحدى الشركات والدخول إليها وقطع الكيابل وعندما شاهدوا الحارس  ارتكبوا الفرار ..و تم مسح الموقع من قبل فرقة دوريات الأمن حتى تم العثور على  الجناة ومتابعتهم وضبطهم وبعد تفتيشهم وجد بحوزتهم ثلاث جوالات ومبلغ مالي قدره  «1400» ريال وبطاقتين صراف للبنك الأهلي والراجحي, سلم الأشخاص والمضبوطات لمركز  شرطة العزيزية.
جهة التحقيق في شرطة منطقة الرياض لا تزال توالي تحقيقاتها بتوسع  مع الجناة لمعرفة أدوارهم في القضايا، وأي قضايا ارتكبوها بنفس الأسلوب وللكشف عن  أي أساليب أو أنشطة أخرى، وسيحالون إلى القضاء حال انتهاء الإجراءات النظامية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالب بـ50 ألف ريال مقابل عدم نشرها

لص يبتز عريسا بـ "صور مراسم قرانه " !

قبضت وحدة التحريات والبحث بشرطة محافظة الاحساء على لص عشريني حاول ابتزاز مواطن (  27 سنة) بنشر فيديو خاص لمراسم عقد قرانه بالإضافة إلى صور فوتوغرافية خاصة بعائلته  . 



 وفي التفاصيل حسب ما ذكرها الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد  يوسف القحطاني فان مركز الصالحية بمحافظة الاحساء تلقى البلاغ من المواطن مخبرا عن  سرقة شريط فيديو من قبل مواطن 23 سنة يحتوي على ماده تسجيليه نسائيه لمراسم عقد  قرانه بالإضافة إلى صور فوتوغرافيه خاصة بالعائلة كانت محفوظة بمجلس المنزل دون علم  مضيفه , حيث تعرض على إثرها من قبل المدعى عليه بالتهديد المستمر بواسطة رسائل نصيه  يرسلها عبر الجوال يطلب فيها دفع مبلغ خمسين ألف ريال مقابل عدم نشر محتويات الشريط  والصور . 

 
وبين العميد القحطاني بأنه من خلال التحريات من قبل قسم التحريات والبحث ،تم  التوصل إلى معلومات بتورط الشاب بالتهديد ، وبالقبض عليه والتحقيق معه أعترف بما  نسب إليه واتخذ اللازم وتم إيقافه وجار استكمال إجراءات التحقيق النظامية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سقوط سيارة عائلة من جسر الستين


مركبة عائلية من أعلى جسر الستين فجر أمس، وأصابت ركابها الثلاثة بجروح متوسطة إلى  خفيفة استدعت نقلهم للعلاج في مستشفى خاص. وذكر شهود عيان ــ كانوا قريبين من محيط  الجسر ــ أن السيارة ترنحت قبل أن تسقط إلى الأرض من ارتفاع تسعة أمتار. 
وأبلغ  المتحدث الرسمي في الدفاع المدني في منطقة مكة المكرمة، النقيب عبد الله العمري، أن  المركبة انحرفت إلى السياج الحديدي قبل أن تسقط، وأشار إلى أن العائلة المكونة من  زوجين وطفلهما أصيبوا بجروح غير خطرة، وظلوا محتجزين داخل المركبة قبل أن تنقذهم  فرق الدفاع المدني.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تثليث ..انفجار سيارة واصابة سائقها اثر مطاردة جبلية


فوجئ السائقون بشرق محافظة تثليث بمطاردة سيارات دامت أكثر من  ساعتين بين شاب ثلاثيني ومعه أثنان من أقاربه حيث بدأت من مركز الزرق 40كم شرق  محافظة تثليث وشخص يبلغ من العمر خمسين عاما تقريبا حيث قام الشاب بتسديد عدة طلقات  باتجاه سيارة المجني عليه حتى انفجرت الاطارات, وتوقفت ثم اطلق عيارا ناريا في بطن  السائق الخمسينى أدخل على إثرها العناية المركزة بمستشفى تثليث العام. 
وتعود  تفاصيل القضية كما اكدها مقرب لهم ان بعض الخلافات نشبت بين أحد المواطنين وبين  المجني عليه منذ عدة سنوات وكان المجني عليه يفر ويهرب خوفاً من مواجهة الشاب وفي  ظهر يوم أمس الثلاثاء شاهده الجاني في مركز الزرق شرق بمحافظة تثليث وتوجه له وحاول  إيقافه إلا أن المجني عليه هرب وفر مسرعاً بسيارته واستمرت المطاردة أكثر من ساعتين  وتوجه المجني عليه لمنطقة صحراوية بها جبل ووادي مشهور تعرف بمنطقة رخيمان 20 كم  شرق محافظة تثليث حيث كان ينوي الاحتماء في الجبل، وعندما اقترب منها لحق به الجناة  وسددوا في سيارته عدة طلقات أحرقت السيارة بالكامل وسدد الشاب طلقة في بطن الخمسيني  مزقت أمعاءه وتم نقله بواسطة مجموعة من المواطنين كانوا متواجدين بالقرب من الموقع  الذي حدث به إطلاق النار إلى مستشفى تثليث العام وأدخل العناية المركزة ولا يزال  يرقد بها وحالته حرجه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العناية الالهية تنقذ شابين من الموت


أنقذت العناية الإلهية شابين في العقد الثالث من عمريهما عصر يوم أمس عندما اصطدمت  شاحنة بسيارتهما من الخلف نتيجة للسرعة الزائدة وعدم الانتباه مما ادى الى وقوع  الحادث فيما باشر الحادث امن الطرق الذي ساهم في تنظيم حركة السير بعد إخلاء الطريق  كما باشر الحادث وكيل رقيب عبدالفتاح حمدين من مرور محافظة بقيق وقد تم إخلاء  الطريق لمدة تجاوزت الـ20 دقيقة من اجل إنقاذ المصابين وقد تم نقلهما عن طريق هيئة  الهلال الأحمر السعودي وإسعاف ارامكو لمستشفى بقيق العام الذي قام بعمل الإسعافات  الأولية لهم في حين تبين أن إصاباتهما عبارة عن كسور وجروح متفرقة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اكتشاف 3 حالات إيدز بفحوصات ما قبل الزواج بالشرقية


قال المشرف العام على برنامج الفحص الطبي قبل الزواح بالمنطقة  الشرقية الدكتور نواف بن عبدالله العتيبي إنه تم اكتشاف 3 حالات إيدز خلال إجراء  فحوصات ما قبل الزواج العام الماضي والتي بلغت نحو 26 ألف فحص مخبري، مشيراً إلى  أنه يتم رصد 76 حالة التهاب كبدي (ج) و308 حالات التهاب كبدي (ب) مضيفاً أن نسبة  الموقعين على اقرار اتمام الزواج بلغت 65 بالمائة معتبرها نسبة عالية في الأمراض  المعدية وذلك بعد أخذ التدابير الوقائية قبل الزواج مؤكداً على نجاح البرنامج على  مستوى المملكة في اقناع حالات عدم التوافق بأن لا يتموا زواجهم ويبحثوا عن شريك آخر  سليم . يشار إلى أن المنطقة الشرقية تحتوي على 8 مراكز حكومية تابعة لوزارة الصحة  تجري هذه الفحوصات بالإضافة إلى 5 مراكز أخرى غير تابعة للوزارة وتشمل الفحوصات  الأمراض الوراثية (فقر الدم والثلاسيميا) والأمراض المعدية (التهاب الكبد الوبائي  (ب ، ج) والايدز. يذكر أن البرنامج الذي تم اقراره عام 1425هـ يقوم على إلزام طرف  العقد بإحضار شهادة الفحص، ويترك لهم حرية الاختيار حتى في حال عدم التوافق بعد  ايضاحه لهم باستثناء حالات الايدز حيث يمنع النظام زواجه من طرف سليم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تعطل أجهزة الصرف الآلي ونظام سداد في المملكة





تسبب مقاول مخالف في احداث عطل بأجهزة الصرف الآلي ونظام سداد  والأنظمة المرتبطة بمؤسسة النقد والذي تضررت منه غالبية مناطق المملكة عقب تعرض  كيابل الألياف البصرية الخاصة بالمقر الرئيسي لمؤسسة النقد في الرياض للقطع نتيجة  أعمال الحفر التي قام بها المقاول في مشروع مبنى وزارة التعليم العالي الجديد  المجاور لمقر مؤسسة النقد.
مصدر في شركة الاتصالات السعودية أكد لـ«اليوم» تعامل  الشركة السريع مع الحادثة مشيراً إلى انه تم تركيب كيبل بديل بطول 500 متر وتم  إصلاح الخلل في الساعة الثامنة من مساء امس. وكان الشلل الذي أصاب الشبكة السعودية  ونظام سداد قد وقع في وقت الذروة, مما تسبب في تعطيل بعض أعمال البنوك وحدوث زحام  كبير داخل البنوك والمصارف بعد تعطل أجهزة الصرف كما أدى إلى تضرر بعض القطاعات  والشركات والمؤسسات والأسواق التي تتعامل بنظام سداد. ولوحظ تكدس للناس امام  الصرافات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رحيل أم ونجاة طفلها من خزان العينية



افتدت أم طفلها، البالغ من العمر ثلاث سنوات، بحياتها وفاضت روحها أمس الأول، غريقة  في خزان مياه عندما ألقت بنفسها في العمق لإنقاذ فلذة كبدها. 
الواقعة حدثت في  حي العينية في مركز العيص، شمالي المدينة المنورة، إذ سقط الطفل في عمق بيارة  المنزل ولحقت به الأم على أمل إنقاذه من الموت، فنجا الصغير، فيما رحلت هي. وقالت  مصادر في مستشفى العيص: إن الطفل يتلقى العلاج وحالته مستقرة. 
المتحدث الرسمي  في الدفاع المدني في منطقة المدينة المنورة العقيد منصور بطيحان الجهني، أبلغ  عن تلقي غرفة العمليات بلاغا عن سقوط امرأة وطفلها في جوف خزان ماء، فتحركت  إلى المكان فرقة إنقاذ وغواصين نجحوا في إجلاء الاثنين وتقديم الإسعافات الأولية  العاجلة لهما قبل نقلهما إلى المستشفى، حيث خضعت الأم وطفلها إلى عمليات إنعاش رئوى  متتالية، لكن السيدة (28 عاما) فارقت الحياة، فيما يتلقى الطفل العلاج المكثف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إحتراق 3 دوريات للدفاع المدني بالشرقية وأصابع الإتهام  تؤكد تورط مجهولين





احترقت ثلاث دوريات التابعة للدفاع المدني بمناطق المبرز والصيهد والجفر،وفتحت  الجهات المنية تحقيقاً حول الحادث لكشف الحقائق بعد أن اتضح رسمياً ضلوع مجهولين في  الحادث.
وقال المتحدث الإعلامي في الدفاع المدني في المنطقة الشرقية المقدم  منصور الدوسري أن فرق الإطفاء باشرت حادث احتراق الدوريات وقد اتضح بعد التحقيق أن  الحريق الذي اندلع فيها تم بفعل فاعل وإن مجهولين قاموا بإحراقها.
وقد قام  الدفاع المدني من جانبه بتسليم القضية بكاملها لشرطة الإحساء التي فتحت بدورها  تحقيقات على أعلى المستويات لكشف الحقائق والوصول للجناة الذين قاموا بتلك الفعلة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضربت مديرتها بكوب شاي ..الحكم على طالبة متوسطة بالسجن شهرين و90 جلده

قالت وسائل اعلامية سعودية اليوم ان محكمة الجبيل اصدرت حكما بالسجن لمدة شهرين و90  جلدة بحق طالبة اعتدت على مديرة إحدى المدارس المتوسطة بالمحافظة خلال الفصل  الدراسي الثاني من العام الماضي.
وبحسب الوطن السعودية فقد وصفت المديرة الحكم  بأنهها راضية على الحكم وقالت "اخترت تنفيذ حكم الجلد داخل المدرسة، لأن الهدف منه  التأديب وليس التشهير بالطالبة".

وتعود أحداث الاعتداء على المديرة خلال  الفصل الدراسي الثاني من العام الماضي إثر قرار إدارة المدرسة بمصادرة جوال مزود  بكاميرا كانت أحضرته الطالبة المعتدية بما يخالف النظام المتبع داخل المدرسة، وقررت  إثر ذلك تحويل الطالبة من الدراسة النهارية إلى المنازل بعد التعهدات والإنذارات  التي وجهت لها، الأمر الذي جعل الطالبة تباغت المديرة في مكتبها صباح اليوم التالي  وتعتدي عليها بضربها على رأسها بكوب زجاجي.

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة.. 

صباحك فناجين أمل........ 

..................




ولابيهونوا هالناس عن هالانتحار لا.....هلكونا ترى  :evil: ...!! 






أكثر شي كسر قلبي الأم اللي افتدت ولدها وماتت.....تصورت بقلبي السيدة الزهراء سلام الله عليها ..."مأجورة.. 



........ 


شموع شفتي كيف أنا اليوم شطورة من الصبح أرد  :bigsmile:  


شكري لكل جهد نتلقاه من لدنك...... 

عساك ع القوة  دوم ان شاء الله يالغالية  


دعواي لقلبك لاتنطفئ... 

موفقة غناتي دوم يارب ....دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل 

ودمتِ مورد للأخبار :) فلااتخيلها بدونك.......حفظكِ الرب لأحبتك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دموووعه ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعن الدائم على ظالمي آل بيت محمد
السلام على ام الحسنين ولعن الله شانئيها

صباحك ورود ورياحين 

يسعدلي صباحك ياارب

اي شطوره من السهر  :toung: 

واليوم اني مثلك للحين مانمت عااد راسي من زود النعس احسه قد الدنيا  :ouch: ابغى متى اناام
 شوي واكتب لك قصة حياتي  :bleh: 

منووره ياقلبي أحلى طله عالصبح

ما انحرم منها ياارب 

يوفقك ربي ويرعاك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وجدوا بمقهى مخالف في الطائف داهمته "لجنة السلوك"

مشبوهون يستدرجون طلاب الابتدائي ويعرضون لهم مقاطع إباحية  !



داهمت لجنة رعاية السلوك المركزية بمحافظة الطائف مقهى إنترنت في أحد المولات  الكبيرة بوسط مدينة الطائف, ورصدت وجود أكثر من ستين طالباً من المرحلتين  الابتدائية والمتوسطة , هاربين من مدارسهم , وتم التغرير بهم من مجموعة من العاطلين  والمتورطين في قضايا جنائية, واستدراجهم للمقهى وعرض مقاطع إباحية وجنسية عليهم,  وتم تحرير مخالفة للمقهى واستدعاء صاحبه للتحقيق. 
 
وكانت توافرت معلومات لدى "لجنة رعاية السلوك", التي يشارك فيها رجال من قسم  التحريات والبحث الجنائي,  وفرع وزارة  الثقافة والإعلام, وأمانة الطائف, وجود عدد من الشباب المشبوهين, يغررون بطلاب  ابتدائي ومتوسط، للتغيب عن مدارسهم, وجذبهم إلى مقهى يوجد بالدور الأرضي بأحد  الأسواق التجارية الكبيرة , حيث تمت مداهمة المقهى والكشف عن وجود طلبة المدارس  الذين كانوا يمارسون بعض ألعاب الشبكة على أجهزة البلاي ستيشن, إضافة إلى دخولهم  على مقاطع إباحية وجنسية تتم تهيئتها عن طريق العاملين بالمقهى لزيادة الربح بأي  طريق, وإتاحة الدخول على المواقع المشبوهة والمخالفة من خلال الإنترنت, ولم يستبعد  أعضاء اللجنة حدوث تحرشات جنسية بالطلاب صغار السن داخل المقهى, وقد أكد أصحاب  المحال بالمول لأعضاء اللجنة أنهم انزعجوا من وجود صغار السن من الأحداث وطلبة  المدارس بشكل يومي بالمقهى, وأن بعض الشباب في المقهى يتحرشون بالنساء اللاتي  يترددن خلال الفترة الصباحية ومنهم من يتسلل للمطاعم ويتلصص على جلسات العائلات  .

 
ورصدت اللجنة عدة مخالفات على المقهى, من أبرزها وجود عدد كبير من الأحداث من  طلبة المرحلتين الابتدائية والمتوسطة , كذلك عدم وجود رخصة للمقهى , وعدم وجود شخص  سعودي مسؤول عنه حيث تم تحرير محضر بالمخالفات ويتم استدعاء البحث الجنائي لصاحب  المقهى لتطبيق التعليمات بحقه والتحقيق معه.

 
من جهة ثانية، وجه محافظ الطائف فهد بن معمر بتطبيق التعليمات والعقوبات بحق  مقهى للإنترنت يقع بحي الشهداء الشمالية بالطائف, تمت مداهمته من قِبل "لجنة رعاية  السلوك" وكشفت عن وجود طلاب صغار خلف ستائر بغرف منزوية, بينهم طالب متغيب عن  مدرسته لأكثر من أسبوع, حيث تم تسليمه لمدرسته , ووجه محافظ الطائف باستمرارية  الحملات على جميع المقاهي المخالفة للتعليمات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استغل توصيلها من وإلى المدرسة كل يوم

سائق  يحاول توريط عشرينية في علاقة آثمة

تم يوم امس ضبط مقيماً من الجنسية العربيه يعمل سائقاً لدى إحدى الأسر السعودية, حيث وجد في خلوة  مع بنت الأسرة العشرينية والتي قام باستدراجها والتغرير بها بحكم مهمته في توصيلها  من وإلى المدرسة كل يوم .
 حيث تم ضبطه وهو يحاول الاعتداء عليها فيما أفادت الفتاة خلال التحقيقات الأولية عن كامل  تفاصيل هذه العلاقة وأساليب السائق للتغرير بها ومحاولة توريطها في علاقة آثمة معه  .  
واعترف الجاني بفعلته وحرر محضراً بالواقعة، وأحيلت القضية  والجاني إلى الجهات الأمنية لاستكمال التحقيقات بهيئة التحقيق والادعاء حسب  المتبع.

عشرينيه وفي المدرسه  :weird:  يعني هم غلطانين
والا هي وحده خيبانه
واضح انها خيبانه واكبر دليل انها ماخبرت اهلها عن تحرش السائق
وهذا اللي خلاه يتمادا  :noworry:  خيبانه وعبيطه كمان

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على عصابه عربيه تزور صلاحية الادويه



تمكنت جهات مختصه من القبض على عصابة امتهنت تزوير تواريخ الأدوية المنتهية الصلاحية في أعقاب ورود  بلاغ عن تعمّد مجموعة من الجنسية العربية تجديد تواريخ بعض الأدوية والتي يتم  الحصول عليها من شركات توزيع الأدوية المحلية والخارجية وكشف الحدث عن أسئله هامه  جاء في مقدمتها السؤال عن مصير الأدوية منتهية الصلاحية وما إذا كانت تتلف بالفعل  من خلال لجان تشكلها وزرارة الصحة أم تترك لعديمي الضمير لترويجها من جديد بعد  تزوير تواريخ صلاحيتها على نحو تلك الجريمة ،هناك أحكاما تليق بحجم  الجريمة ستلاحق المشاركين في التزوير بعد اكتمال حلقات الموضوع الذي اكتشف مؤخراً .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التحقيق مع أعضاء الهيئة المتورطين في الاعتداء على “عريس الملز” خلال يومين


شرعت هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام بالرياض في فتح ملف قضية اعتداء  6 من رجال هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بمركز الفاروق في الرياض على شاب  وثلاثة من شقيقاته ليلة زفافه بالرياض يوم الخميس المنصرم. وأكدت مصادر مطلعة أن هيئة  التحقيق أحالت القضية لعدد من ضباط التحقيق المعنيين لاستجواب  المتورطين بالقضية مؤكدة انه خلال اليومين المقبلين ستستمع هيئة التحقيق لأقوالهم  حول القضية وكيفية حدوثها. وفي السياق ذاته حصلت "احدى الصحف " من مصادرها على نسخة من  "البرنت" الرسمي والذي حدد فيه مركز شرطة طويق نوعية السيارات التي هاجمت العائلة  وتظهر فيه أرقام السيارات غير الرسمية التي أوقفت الشاب وشقيقاته والاعتداء عليهم  قبل وصول السيارة الرسمية والمسجلة باسم الرئاسة العامة لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف  والنهي عن المنكر. يذكر أن هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر تستخدم سيارات غير  رسمية للمداهمات وذلك على طريقة الشرطة السرية للمراقبة والمتابعة.. وأكدت المصادر  ان السيارات مسجلة باسم الهيئة لكنها لا تحمل شعارها وبالتالي يمكن استخدامها على  انها سيارات خاصة للتمويه اثناء المتابعات لدوريات الهيئة.

وهذي حالتهم الامس ماسكين واحد في المدينه المنوره وطايحين فيه ضرب الا يبغوه يعترف
انو اللي معاه مو زوجته  :weird:  يؤ غصب يعني

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قصدنا شريف بس نيتنا عاطلة

اقيم مزاد على بيع 12 شاب فى ملهى ليلى 
وهى سابقه لاول مرة تحدث فى الشرق  الاوسط

الحدث عبارة عن مزاد علني لبيع الشباب على ان يعود ريع البيع لجمعية  خيرية  .

بدأت مقدمة الحفل بكلمتها "قصدنا شريف بس نيتنا  عاطلة"
من بعدها عرّفت بالجمعية و طلبت من الجمهور ان يفتحوا قلوبهم..ومحافظهم .  

وقالت ان ال12 شابا "منّقايين على الطبلية" 

من بعدها صعد منظم  الحفل و ممثل الجمعية وتلى القوانين المفروضة 

1- يلتزم الرجال بامضاء  ساعتين من الوقت مع من يشتريهم
كل شيء يتم بموافقة الطرفين التامة وخارج مسؤولية  الملهى.

2-################################# << شفرته لأنه مصييبه  :huh: 

3- يسمح بتكرار الساعتين بموافقة الطرفين دون تدخل احد و غير مسئولين عن  حضانة الاطفال .

4- يسمح بشراء اي رجل و لكن لا يسمح باعادة بيعه.

5-  لا علاقة للـملهى بالمشاكل التي تنتج من زوجه، حبيبه، صديقه... الرجل  المباع

6- لا يحق لمقدمة الحفل شراء اي رجل من المشاركين

كل شاب  استعرض مهاراته امام الحاضرات المشتريات
اما بالرقص او الغناء او خلع الملابس  حتى يزيد سعره

بعض الشباب تم شرائهم من قبل فتاتين

اعترى بعض الشباب  الخجل من افعال وكلمات غير لائقه صدرت من المشتريات و الحاضرات  :weird: 

تراوحت اسعار  الشراء من 150 دولار الى اكثر من الف دولار امريكى


اثناء قراءتي لهذا الخبر حسيت ان الدنيا خربت بالكااامل  :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حاولت اواصل لكن ....

ان تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## نبراس،،،

ونحن في الانتظار 
مشكووره خييه الله يعطيش العافيه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

10 بلايين رسالة نصية «مجانية» تكشف مجدداً «خفة دم» سعودية!







ثورة رسائل نصية شهدها المجتمع في السعودية خلال الشهر الماضي، عقب إطلاق شركة الاتصالات السعودية عرضاً ترويجياً بمجانية الرسائل النصية شهراً كاملاً وعدم حساب كلفتها على المرسل داخل شبكة stc، وهو ما حدا بكثير من عملاء الشركة إلى إرسال الأخبار والطرائف و«النكت» المجانية.




وتعامل مستخدمو الهواتف الخلوية مع العرض التسويقي الذي انتهى أمس بمقدار عالٍ من الطرافة وسط حال تواصل عارمة بين العملاء من طريق الرسائل النصية، الذين تعاطوا مع العرض بهزلية فاقت التوقعات فتبادلوا آلاف الرسائل الهزلية. وجاء في إحدى الرسائل التي تعكس الآلية التي تعامل بها المستخدمون مع العرض: «أبشركم تعلمت كتابة الرسائل باليد اليسرى والآن أتعلم الكتابة بالرجل اليمنى»، وفي رسالة أخرى: «أبشركم جاني ولد، وهذه الرسالة لا تخصني إنما وصلتني من صديقي الذي وصلته من جاره الذي تلقاها من ابن خالته، وبعيداً عن التطويل مبروك لصاحب الولد». 
وفي رسالة أخرى تضمنت أيضاً تهكماً على كثافة الرسائل التي قام البعض بإرسالها، جاء فيها: «لقد فزت بمسابقة الأصبع الذهبي بمناسبة إرسالك ألف رسالة هذا الشهر، نهنئك على انتهاء العرض ونشكرك على رسائلك، ونتمنى أن تتفرغ لأسرتك في المرحلة المقبلة». ووصف الأستاذ المشارك في علم الاجتماع الدكتور منصور بن عسكر لـ «الحياة» أمس الإقبال المجتمعي الكبير نحو التواصل وزيادة أواصر الألفة إلى محاولة التأكيد على أن العائق المادي والغلاء هما السبب وليس عدم الرغبة في التواصل مع المعارف والأقارب والأصدقاء، معتبراً ما فعلته شركة الاتصالات تصرفاً ذكياً لاستغلال حاجات المجتمع والقرب من الجمهور المستخدم للخدمة. وأضاف: «من جهة المستخدمين هناك شعور بالارتفاع السعري وبالتالي محاولة للتعبير عن ذلك باستغلال الخدمة بشكل مكثف أثناء مجانيتها، أيضاً تأكيد أن الناس تحسب لصرف القرش ألف حساب، ومن جانب مقدم الخدمة للتأكيد على رغبته في التواصل مع عملائه». واختتم قائلاً: «في النهاية كانت تجربة ثرية للطرفين شركة الاتصالات ومستخدمي الخدمة، وأعتقد بأن هناك نوعاً من التنافس بين شركات الاتصالات سيعود بالنفع على الجمهور الذي أثبت تفاعله الكبير مع العروض التسويقية». يذكر أن stc أعلنت أنها مررت خلال الـ 72 ساعة الأولى من العرض أكثر من بليون رسالة مجانية بين عملائها، وهو ما جعل مراقبين يقدّرون عدد الرسائل الممررة خلال مدة العرض بأكثر من 10 بلايين رسالة.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

«الشورى»: ألف ريال شهرياً لـ 500 ألف «عاطل»






 أن مجلس الشورى السعودي بصدد إقرار توصية بصرف راتب للعاطلين عن العمل يصل إلى ألف ريال شهرياً، وذلك بعد رفع التوصية إلى مجلس الوزراء ومن ثم تكليف وزارة العمل بحصر العاطلين عن العمل الذين يصل عددهم إلى نحو 500 ألف عاطل كما تشير التقارير الأخيرة في «الشورى». 
ويناقش «الشورى» تقريراً للجنة الإدارة والموارد البشرية والعرائض في المجلس، خلال جلسة الأحد المقبل، كما يناقش التوصية التي تقدّم بها العضو سالم المري، بهدف درس تعديل نظام العمل بإضافة مادة جديدة تنص على: «صرف إعانات مالية شهرية للسعوديين العاطلين عن العمل المسجلين لدى وزارة العمل لفترة محددة، أو حتى يجدوا فرص العمل المناسبة، على أن يحدد المقدار والضوابط في نظام أو لائحة تصدرها وزارة العمل»، عملاً بالمادة 23 من نظام مجلس الشورى.
وتضمن تقرير اللجنة بشأن المقترح درس الوضع الحالي لسوق العمل في المملكة، وأبرز مخاطر البطالة الاجتماعية والأمنية. وكان أعضاء المجلس رصدوا نقاطاً مهمة من شأنها تطوير العمل في وزارة العمل، وأوضحوا في مداخلاتهم التي دونتها اللجنة وستردّ عليها في جلسة الأحد المقبل، أنه توجد في وزارة العمل أكثر من 800 وظيفة شاغرة. ولفت الأعضاء إلى انخفاض جهود «العمل» في السعودة، وطالبوا بإعادة النظر في نظام السعودة، وتوظيف المرأة السعودية لارتفاع نسب البطالة بين النساء.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

«مخمور» يحاول الانتحار فوق جسر الملك فهد

تمكن رجال الأمن من إقناع مواطن، من العدول على الانتحار، حين شاهدوه في أعلى نقطة من جسر الملك فهد الرابط بين السعودية والبحرين، وفي يده سكين، وهو يحاول إلقاء نفسه في البحر. وأوضحت شرطة المنطقة الشرقية في بيان أصدرته أمس، أن «المواطن (29 سنة) أوقف سيارته عصر يوم الاثنين الماضي، بالقرب من أعلى نقطة من الجسر، وتسلق السياج الحديد، وبيده سكين، محاولاً السقوط في البحر. وتم إقناعه بالعدول عن الانتحار. وتمت السيطرة عليه». وأضافت الشرطة أنه «أثناء تفتيش سيارته عُثر على كمية من الخمر، وتبين أنه في حال غير طبيعية، فتم إيقافه في مركز شرطة الجسر، والتحقيق مستمر معه».

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

...و «مريض نفسي» يحاول إحراق نفسه

أقدم شاب منتصف ليل أول من أمس، على محاولة وضع حد لحياته، عندما قام بسكب كمية كبيرة من مادة حارقة على جسمه، وأشعل فيه النار، ما أدى إلى إصابته بإصابات خطيرة، تم إدخاله إثرها إلى قسم العناية المركزة في مستشفى الملك خالد العام في حفر الباطن. وقال الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني «إن شرطة حفر الباطن، تلقت مساء الثلثاء بلاغاً، من قبل المستشفى، عن وصول شاب تعرض إلى حروق من الدرجة الثانية والثالثة. وتبين لرجال الأمن، الذين توجهوا إلى المستشفى أنه شاب سعودي الجنسية، 35 سنة، يعاني من أمراض نفسية، وقد حاول إحراق نفسه.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

«الصحة» تبحث معالجة أوضاع «المتعاقدين» المشمولين بلائحة توظيف «غير السعوديين»







بحث مسؤولون صحيون معالجة أوضاع المتعاقد معهم من الدول النامية المشمولين بلائحة توظيف غير السعوديين. 




وأكد مساعد مدير الشؤون الصحية في منطقة الرياض للشؤون المالية والإدارية سعود بن ضيف الله الدالة، خلال اجتماع عقد صباح أمس بحضور مديري شؤون الموظفين ومديري التشغيل الذاتي والمختصين بتسوية الرواتب، وذلك في مجمع الأمل بالرياض، أن التصنيف والتسجيل بالهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية من الشروط الأساسية لمنح الزيادة للمتعاقدين القائمين على رأس العمل أو المتعاقدين الجدد خلال الفترة المسموح بها للتصنيف من المشمولين بهذه الزيادة. 
وناقش الاجتماع الكيفية التي يتم من خلالها الزيادة والفئات المستفيدة من الزيادة، مع الإشارة إلى أهمية ألا تمنح هذه الزيادة لمن يحصل من شاغلي الفئات المشمولة بالزيادة في هذا التعميم على تقدير جيد فما دون تقويم الأداء الوظيفي عن السنة التعاقدية المنتهية.
وبحث الاجتماع وضع المتعاقدين الجدد، إذ تم إقرار منحهم كامل نسبة الزيادة وفقاً للفئات المحددة، على أن يتم معاملة من ترغب الوزارة في تجديد عقده منهم بنهاية السنة التعاقدية الأولى لمن هم على رأس العمل من حيث اعادة النظر في الاستمرار في منح الزيادة من عدمه بحسب تقويم الأداء الوظيفي.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

توقعات بتخرج 3 آلاف سعودي من «الولايات المتحدة» 









تتوقع السعودية تخرج ثلاثة آلاف طالب وطالبة ابتعثتهم لإكمال دراساتهم الجامعية والعليا في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، نهاية العام الحالي. بعد أن أنهى زهاء ألف طالب سعودي دراساتهم الجامعية في الجامعات الأميركية العام المنصرم، سبقهم تخرج 300 مبتعث ومبتعثة عام 2008م. في إشارة إلى تنامي أعداد الطلاب السعوديين المنتظمين في القاعات والبرامج الدراسية العليا في الولايات المتحدة، أخيراً.
وكشف الملحق الثقافي السعودية في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية الدكتور محمد بن عبدالله العيسى، نجاح الأندية الطلابية السعودية في أن تكون جزءاً فاعلاً من الجامعات الأميركية، إذ انضم 102 ناد طلابي سعودي إلى اتحاد الطلبة الأميركي، وباتت تحت مظلة الجامعات الأميركية التي تشرف عليها، وتعينها مادياً أيضاً، في حال تقديمها لأنشطة وبرامج تعتزم تنفيذها. مشيراً إلى نجاح ناد سعودي في الحصول على دعم من جامعة أميركية قيمته 20 ألف دولار، عندما أعد مؤتمر العلاقات السعودية الأميركية، كما أن الملحقية السعودية دعمت النادي بمبلغ مقارب، وكذلك السفارة، «لأنهم استدعوا عدداً كبيراً من خارج الولايات المتحدة للحضور»، منوهاً إلى أن نجاح مثل هذه الفعاليات يدخل السعادة على الجميع كون الطلاب والطالبات السعوديين استطاعوا التأثير بشكل ولو بسيط في الحياة هناك وأعطوا أنموذجاً جيداً عن بلادهم».
وفيما أشاد الملحق الثقافي بالولايات المتحدة الأميركية بتجربة الأندية الطلابية في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية واصفاً إياها بـ«التجربة الفريدة»، التي تختلف عن أي مكان آخر، بيّن العيسى أن أي دعم أو تبرعات للأندية الطلابية السعودية مقدمة من الحكومة السعودية تذهب إلى الجامعات التي تشرف على تلك الأندية مباشرة، وهي من تتولى تمويل النادي، وهناك أنظمة عالية ودقيقة لأوجه الصرف وبالتالي لن يساء استخدامها، إضافة إلى أن الطلاب يستفيدون من خدمات الجامعة كافة مجاناً، والصالات والقاعات والملاعب والمسجد والمطاعم الموجودة فيها.
وعلى خط مواز، أكد عالم الدين الشيخ يوسف الشبيلي، أن فوائد عدة تتمخض عن مثل هذه الملتقيات التي تبين للمبتعثين والمبتعثات أمور دينهم التي يحتاجونها في الخارج، وتعرفهم ما ينبغي أن يعرفوه من أحكام، سواء ما تتعلق بأمور الله سبحانه وتعالى أو بحقوق الآخرين من المسلمين وغير المسلمين. وأكد أن الطالب والطالبة في حاجة ماسة إلى هذه المسائل الشرعية لأنه ستطرأ عليه قضايا لم يكن قد اعتاد عليها في بلده، وإن لم يكن على علم ومعرفة ودراية بها قد يلتبس عليه الأمر. وأضاف أن المحاضرات العلمية والفنية والقانونية لاشك أنها ضرورية للمبتعثين، ليعرفوا الجوانب القانونية في البلدان التي سيذهبون إليها.

----------


## ابو طارق

«الشورى»: ألف ريال شهرياً لـ 500 ألف «عاطل»

ما بعرف كم مليون اجنبي  في المملكة 

شيئ  غير  منطقي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

10 بلايين رسالة نصية «مجانية» تكشف مجدداً «خفة دم» سعودية!
ههههههه خفة دم 
هذي رساله وصلت :
بمناسبة العرض المجاني للرسائل
والذي لم يصادف أي مناسبه لذلك أحببت أن أهنئكم 
براس السنه الهجريه  ورأس السنه الميلاديه وشهر رمضان وعيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى وعيد ميلادك 
ولاتقول مارسلت ليكم >>هذي الرساله لسنه كامله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

يعافيك خيي وتدوم لنا هالمتابعه

تسلم ويسلم لنا هالحضور

مووفق دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبووكـ ـ ـ ـ ـ

ماشالله اشهالنشاااطـ ـ ـ ـ ــ ـــ  :hopemy: 

يعطيك العافيه ياارب

يوفقك ربي

وخليك دوووم كذا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابوطارق ..

المبلغ المقرر اعطاءه للعاطلين تسبقه شروط يجب توفرها اهمها ان لايكون استقدم عماله اجنبيه بإسمه

وبخصوص عدد غير المواطنين اتذكر احصائيه منذ عدة سنوات كان تعداد السكان 21 مليون منهم 7 مليون اجانب

هذا قبل سنوااات مؤكد الآن ازداد العدد ..

لاحرمنا طلتك الغاليه باباتي 

مووفق بعون الله

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطييييكم العاااااافية ..*

*شبكة  // شمعة ..*


*جهووود راائعة ..*

*لا خلا و لاعدم*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حسااسه ..

تدووم هالضحكه

وتدووم لنا هالطله الحلووه ياارب

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

وتسلم لي هالطله ياارب

يوفقك ربي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*القديح تتقلد لقب كربلاء الصغرى*
 


*اتفق أبناء القديح  بمباركة*
*من الشيخ علي الفرج،  على*
*تقليد بلدة القديح لقب ( كربلاء الصغرى)، * 

*وذلك بعد الجهود الواضحة لأبناء  البلدة*

*في إحياء الشعائر الحسينية  واستقطاب*

*أكبر عدد من الموالين  للمشاركة.*

*وشارك قرابة الخمسين شخص * 

*بأحد المنتديات القديحيه في اختيار اللقب المناسب ، * 

*عن طريق ترشيح أكثر من أربعين  مسمى*

*يتلاءم وروح الولاء التي يجسدها أبناء  البلدة.*

*الجدير بالذكر أن القديح دأبت سنوياً  لعمل*

*مجسم لضريح الإمام الحسين عليه السلام * 

*استطاعت أن تشد إليه أنظار كافة أطياف  المنطقة*

*ليكون رمزاً من رموزها بشهر محرم  الحرام.*

المزعج في الأمر أن هناك من يستاء اذا رأى الخير لغيره
ويضيق صدره عندما يقال كلام طيب عن جاره
فتجده يحاول تقليل شأن هذا الشخص
أو التقليل من قيمة عمله ..
أقول لأمثال هائولاء :
فلتضق الصدور وليستاء من يستاء 
القديح استحقت هذا اللقب بجداره ونتيجة جهد واخلاص في العمل
وحاول أنت ان تقوم بعمل أفضل أو مشابه
ستجد أبناء مضر أول من يبارك جهودك ويشد على يدك
فصدورنا تتسع للجميع وقلوبنا تمتلىء وتفيض حب للكل
وتستاهل ديرتي الغاليه واهلها الطيبين
مضر ياديرة الطيبين
ياتاريخ الأصاله
ومنبع النخوه كرامه ودين
شمعه .. بنت الديره

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رغم تحذيرات الدفاع المدني مواطنوا تبوك يطاردون الموت الجاري



رغم تحذيرات الدفاع المدني للسكان في تبوك والمناطق المجاورة لها، من خطورة الخروج  في وقت المطر والسيول، إلا أن الآلاف من أهالي المنطقة تركوا منازلهم قاصدين مجاري  السيول والأودية، للاستمتاع والابتهاج بمشاهد سيلان الأودية.


وسالت  الأودية القريبة من مدينة تبوك، بخلاف سيلان الأودية في المحافظات القريبة منها،  والتي وفرت على المتنزهين عناء السفر والترحال لمشاهدة مناظر السيول، وجرت أودية  أبو نشيفة وضبعان والبقار وسجلت الأجهزة الحكومية ذات العلاقة نجاحا كبيرا، لتيسير  انسيابية الحركة، ولم توجد أية أضرار أو حوادث بشرية، وكان لاستعداد الدفاع المدني  في المنطقة المبكر دور كبير في عدم وجود وفيات، أو إصابات. من جهة أخرى، أبلغ  اللواء سليمان الحويطي مدير إدارة الدفاع المدني في منطقة تبوك، أنه يتوجب على  المتنزهين خصوصا الذين سيخرجون اليوم الخميس، أخذ الحيطة والحذر، لأن أودية المنطقة  سواء في مدينة تبوك، أو المحافظات والقرى جميعها سالت. وبين الحويطي أن الدفاع  المدني ومنذ وقت مبكر استعد بالشكل الجيد بمتابعة دائمة، من قبل أمير المنطقة،  وحرصه على الدور الفعال والمهم لخدمة المواطن وعدم القبول بأي تقصير، مشيرا إلى  تكامل منظومة التعاون بين الأجهزة الأمنية في المنطقة. وأوضح الحويطي أنه لم تحدث  أضرار بشرية ولله الحمد، رغم قوة الأمطار والسيول. كما سجلت إدارة المرور نجاحا  كبيرا من خلال ضبط الحركة المرورية، وبين العقيد محمد النجار مدير مرور منطقة تبوك،  أنه تم عمل خطة مرورية للمتنزهين على طول الطرق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تشخيص خاطئ كاد يقتل جنينا ويعقم أما


عاشت إحدى الأسر الشمالية في قلب مدينة حائل التي عُرف أهلها بسعة صدورهم ليلة من  الليالي ذات الصدر الضيق، فمع الخبر الطبي السيئ لا يمكنك تكذيب الأطباء وورقة  الكشف الطبي لتخفيف المصاب على من نزل به، كيف يمكن لأسرة أن تواسي ابنتها «الحامل»  التي قال لها الطبيب إن جنينك متوفى ورحمك مصاب بالتليف ولا بد من إزالته، ولأن  الأم تملك قلبا يتجاوز في دقة دلالته كثيرا من دقة الأطباء لم تستطع أن تتنازل عن  جنينها بسهولة.بدأت تبحث عن صديقاتها من الأمهات علها تجد بارقة أمل عند إحداهن  لتنجو بجنينها من مقصلة الكشف الطبي، نُصحت بأن تذهب لطبيبة تعمل في أحد مستشفيات  القطاع الخاص، عرفت بإخلاصها تجاه عملها وإنسانيتها في التعامل مع مرضاها كأحد  أفراد أسرتها، قرأت الدكتورة «إبتسام» أوراق الكشف الطبي ووقفت طويلا أمام الأشعة،  فلم تستطع تمالك عبرتها وإيقاف دموعها وهي تخبر الأم المكلومة بأن التليف قد يكون  في مخ الطبيب، ولكنه حتما ليس في رحمها، وأن رحمها سليم وجنينها كذلك، إلا أن نبضه  ضعيف فقط! بكت الدكتورة لتخيلها حجم الكارثة التي كانت ستحل بالأم وجنينها، وكم رحم  أم وجنين قتلا بنفس هذا الكشف الطبي الخاطئ، كم فتاة أصبحت عقيماً للأبد بفعل  الاستهتار بصحة البشر وعدم التركيز عند تشخيص أمراضهم، هربت الأم بجنينها إلى مدينة  الرياض لتجري كشفا طبيا جديدا الذي أكد مصداقية ما قالته الدكتورة إبتسام، وبعد عدة  أسابيع عاشتها الأم وعائلتها في حال نفسية سيئة. وبفضل من الله، صبية أثبتت  التقارير الطبية سلامتها من أي مرض، مرت البارحة بسلام وانقلب القلق والتوتر إلى  فرح وسعادة، لتصل الأم الناجية العشرات من اتصالات ورسائل التهنئة مع اقتراحات  بتسمية الطفلة «حياة».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أربعة باكستانيين قاموا بتصويرها وتهديدها




فتحت شكوى لفتاة قالت بأنها تعرضت للإغتصاب بسبب تنقلها وحيدة بالليموزين باب  التساؤلات عن خطر الليموزينات وسائقيها والتنقل دون محرم لتشير إلى فضاعة الجرائم  المرتكبة من هذا الباب في ظل تساهل البعض وحاجة البعض الآخر لوسيلة آمنة للتنقل  وكانت فتاة مقيمة تسكن في مكه في العشرينات من العمر تقدمت بشكوى تفيد فيها بتعرضها للاغتصاب من قبل أربعة أشخاص  في أحد المستودعات المهجورة, وأنه تم تصويرها ويقوم المغتصبون بتهديدها إذا لم  تستجب لرغباتهم الدنيئة, وأن شخصاً رابعاً كان يراقب المستودع أثناء اغتصابها,  وخامساً إتصل بها وهددها بصور اغتصابها, وأنه سوف يتخذ الإجراءات ضدها إن لم ترضخ  وتقابله.
وعلى الفور تم إتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة والقبض على  المتورطين, وإتضح أن الجاني "باكستانياً" قام بالإرشاد عن باقي أفراد العصابة .  وكشفت الفتاة عن قصة تعرضها للاغتصاب فقالت: إنها كانت تستعمل سيارة  أجرة يقودها شخص باكستاني لإيصالها لقضاء إحتياجاتها وتوصيلها لمكان عملها مقابل  أجر شهري، وأراد السائق السفر لأهله فأخبرها أن صديقاً من جنسيته سوف يقوم  بتوصيلها, وأكد أنه شخص أمين ويعرفه ومن الممكن أن يقوم بتوصيلها بالقيمة المادية  نفسها، وأكد لها أنه رجل ثقة ولا خوف منه.وأضافت الفتاة: إتفقنا معه وقام بإيصالي  فترة حتى اطمأننت إليه، وفي إحدى المرات وهو يقوم بتوصيلي إلى منزلي فوجئت بالسائق  يقف عند أحد المستودعات المهجورة ويخرج منه ثلاثة رجال قاموا بسحبي بالقوة وأنا  أصرخ واستنجد ولكون المكان مهجوراً لم يسمعني أحد، وتجمع عليَّ أربعة أشخاص أحدهم  يقوم بالمراقبة خارج المستودع ,وثلاثة أشخاص قاموا بالاعتداء علي  بالقوة, وأما سائق سيارة الأجرة فقد هرب بمجرد أن سحبوني من السيارة  .
وأضافت الفتاة: بعد أن هُتك عرضي  من قبل الأربعة تم إلقائي  بعيداً عن المستودع ولاذ الأربعة بالفرار .وقالت الفتاة : وصلت لمنزلي في حالة يرثى  لها، وحاولت الاعتذار لأهلي بأعذار مختلفة خوفاً وخشية من الفضيحة، ولكن فوجئت في  اليوم التالي أن نفس الأشخاص إتصلوا عليَّ وقاموا بتهديدي وابتزازي بتصويرهم لي , وإذا لم استجب لهم فسوف يقومون بفضحي ونشر صوري، فرفضت الانصياع  لهم رغم هذه التهديدات . ولكن بعد يومين إتصل بي شخص هددني بأن صوري وصلت لديه وطلب  مني أن أقابله, إذا أردت الستر على نفسي, وإلا سوف يقوم بفضحي عند أهلي .إثر ذلك،  توجهت الفتاة برفقة أختها  وتقدمت بشكوى رسمية, وطلبت الستر  عليها وعدم وصول الخبر لأهلها, وأنها على أتم استعداد للتعاون  للقبض  على المتهمين .
وتم التعامل  مع الشكوى بكل سرية, وعمل  كمين للشخص المتصل عليها وإتضح أنه باكستاني الجنسية, وعلى علاقة بالأشخاص الذين  قاموا باغتصاب الفتاة بعد أن قاموا بتهديدها فلم ترضخ لتهديدهم .وتم القبض على الأشخاص الأربعة، ومعهم الشخص الذي كان يراقب لهم، اعترفوا بفعلتهم  النكراء وأحيلوا لهيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام لإكمال اللازم . وما زال البحث  جارياً عن الباكستاني سائق السيارة الأجرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*شاب يذبح والدته في حلب ويفر هارباً*

**

اقدم شاب على ذبح والدته البالغه من العمر 64 عام في حي الصاخور في حلب بسوريا

وبحضور شهود عيان ذبح الجاني والدته وتركها مرميه على الأرض تتأرجح بين الحياة والموت وفر هاربا

وبمساعدة الجيران  قام احد ابناء المجني عليها بإسعافها الى مشفى الرازي حيث ادخلت فور وصولها

الى غرفة العمليات في محاولة لإسعافها ..

لازال البحث جاري عن الشاب و بعض أقاربهم صرح ان الجاني مصاب بمرض عصبي 

وهذي هي كلما واحد ارتكب جريمه قالو عنده مرض عصبي .. أو يتعالج عن مرض نفسي  :noworry:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..*
*ياعلي ..وش مصائب الدنيا قتل وانتحار واغتصاب*
*احلى خبر كربلاء الصغرى [هنيئاً لكم آهل القديح  ..وعليكم بالعافيه*
*ياارب تستر علينا وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات دنيا وآخرة*
*شموووع ــ شبكة*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه ع النشرة* 
*وموفقين بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*دمتماا بود*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

يعافيك حبيبتي ويحميك من كل سوء

محصنين إن شاءالله بالله ومحمد وآل محمد

ونهجهم سياج يحيط بأحبتهم  يحميهم من كيد شياطين الانس والجن بقدرة رب العالمين

يوفقك ربي للبقاء على هالنهج 

ما انحرم من هالطله ياارب

----------

